# Whizzer guru's



## Just whizzing (Apr 14, 2017)

Looking for information on this whizzer. What can you tell me about it the good the bad the ugly. It's my dad's bike that he has had for a very long time. I would like to get it going again and would like to know where to start? It's gunna be surprise for my him on his birthday. It never ran since he owned it some 40 plus years.


----------



## stoney (Apr 14, 2017)

First of all welcome to The CABE. I am not a guru, but as I see it. All the following is good stuff. Looks like a nice bike. J model according to the serial number on the motor. Has embossed Whizzer tank, Hall bi-lite head light and tail light. Also has the Hall 49 generator. Front drum brake. Big Whizzer seat, may have the Whizzer stamp on it. Front fender tip and bumper trim. Looks like it just needs a soap and water cleaning, little degreasing  and servicing. Probably clean fuel lines, carb rebuild. Needs points cover. Does the motor turn over, have compression? Tune up. Looks like the fender ornament broke off, could of been a Greyhound dog or a number of other ornaments. I would not over clean, or strip anything. I don't see much bad here. Nice Whizzer. Do not disassemble, no need to. Do not sell off parts from it. He will love it. Best of luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Just whizzing (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you. I do have the points cover and the belt cover not in photos and a bucket full of stuff with another motor that has a H number on it, another tank and extras. It is a greyhound dog ornament broke off still have the piece. The motor does turn over, compression unknown at this time. The paint is my dad's home painting skills from back in the day with a brush at least he taped off the badge. Wondering how it looks underneath. I wouldn't sell stuff off of it or the extras just might be a new hobby of mine, can't be any harder than my '47 chevy 1 1/2 ton dump truck.


----------



## stoney (Apr 14, 2017)

Is it a twist grip throttle, that would go along with the "J" motor, I would also JB weld the Greyhound back on. I would leave brush paint job and all, seeing as how it was your father's back in the day.


----------



## Just whizzing (Apr 14, 2017)

It is twist grip on both sides. Im not gunna touch the paint for now, funny thing is he doesn't like red. I just want to get it going and stopping safely, then see where it goes from there. What other accessories would these might have? I belive he said there was a speedometer but got stolen back in the day. The cable for one is still there.


----------



## stoney (Apr 14, 2017)

They did have speedometers, they had a bright yellow face with the Whizzer logo on it. They had windshields, also had a chrome exhaust pipe called an echo pipe. They had I believe a rear chrome bumper. Can't think of what else at the moment.


----------



## Just whizzing (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you for all your knowledge I know I have alot of reading and learning to do. Can't wait to start working on it. I have till July so there's no rush


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeah the only bummer I see with this bike is the red house paint.  It could be a factory schwinn whizzer. It has the right fender cutouts. That's not a big whizzer saddle but still a nice mesinger.


----------



## Just whizzing (Apr 14, 2017)

How can you tell if it's a factory whizzer or just the kit


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 14, 2017)

Just whizzing said:


> How can you tell if it's a factory whizzer or just the kit



I think the indents in the frame for the belt clearance are the tell tale clue.


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 14, 2017)

The brake strap and arm also makes it look like a factory frame.


----------



## Boris (Apr 16, 2017)

Neatly folded belt clearance edge on fender indicates factory cut as bikewhorder mentioned.


----------



## Whizzerick (Apr 17, 2017)

That's a Schwinn WZ bicycle with a J kit installed. Classic.


----------



## Boris (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes, and it looks like there's a bracket that's welded to the frame for the long brake arm to attach to, which also points towards factory Whizzer.


----------



## Just whizzing (May 12, 2017)

Been away for a bit but this is going to be a good project. I thank everyone for all the good input. It's going to be hard to work on it without my dad knowing about it. Hope I can pull it off, I guess the next step is getting a carburetor rebuild kit and new fuel line. And go from there


----------

